# Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

erstmal : funktioniert Frittieren auch in einem Wok?

Welches Öl / Fett würdet Ihr verwenden (geschmackl./gesundheitl.) ?

Die letzte Zeit kam mal ein Bericht im Fernsehen, da wurden - ich glaube in Österreich, vom Berufsfischer kleine Lauben und Rotaugen zu "Knusperfisch" frittiert - kennt Jemand noch die genaue Bezeichnung der frittierten Fische?

Leider habe ich mir auch die Panade nicht gemerkt, war teil auch mit Paprikapulver, wie ich meine...#c

O-Ton : man könne die Fischlein kross frittiert auch ganz essen, Gräten wären kein Problem.

Hört sich für kleine Rotaugen/*Grundeln* ? ganz lecker an.

also, wie war das noch...

R.S.


----------



## lsski (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Wen man die Grundel zu lange im Fett hat ist sie zwar knusprig aber das Fleich trocken.
Vielleicht sollte man die Fischis 2-3 mal kurz Fritieren abkühlen..... Wie die Belgier es mit Pommes machen.
Gesundes Fett ist jenes das nicht thermisch hergestellt wird.
Butter ist viel verdaulicher als Mageriene.... mehr weis ich auch nicht.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Rapsöl ist ganz gut zum fritieren.

Vorsicht bei Paprikapulver in Panierung, weil das schnell verbrennt.

Klar kannst du nen Wok nehmen - aber warum?
NE haushaltsübliche Friteuse oder nen entsprechenden Topp aufm Herd ist einfacher und besser.

Zum Thema panieren etc. :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5nencwI62X4


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Im Wok kannste wie in nem normalen Topf auch frittieren - am besten mit Frittierfett, sind so Pflanzenfettwürfel.
Kleine Weißfische, Filets oder Grundeln einfach sauber machen, durch nen Bierteig ziehen und ausbacken - fertig. 
Den Teig mit Mehl, Bier, Ei und Salz anmachen, Paprika und Curcuma kann man auch gut dazu geben.
#h


----------



## Dok (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Ein Wok ist der »UNIVERSALTOPF« überhaupt. In einem guten Wok kannst Du fast alles machen. Das Problem besteht meist darin das die Billigwoks die bei uns oft zu finden sind für gar nichts taugen. Aber ein guter Wok aus Guss oder Edelstahl mit ausreichend großer Hitzequelle, viel mehr braucht man in der Asiaküche nicht. 

Wenn schon Wok, dann bleib doch auch bei der asiatischen Küche. Als Fett/Öl würde ich dann zu Erdnussöl, Palmöl oder Kokosfett raten. Auf jedem Fall muss es ein Fett sein, das sich hoch erhitzen lässt. Butter ist wegen des hohen Wasseranteils nicht geeignet. 
Großartig würzen sollte man die Fische vor dem Fritieren nicht, da das meiste verbrennt und bitter werden kann. Du kannst sie aber ein wenig mit Sojasoße beträufeln und dann panieren. Bei recht kleinen Fischen, kann das aber schnell zu viel werden. Besser ist es, ein Gewürzsalz kurz nach dem Fritieren über die Fische zu geben, oder Dips dazu reichen.

Zum Parieren eignet sich bei solchen Sachen immer sehr gut »Panko«. Dieses japanische Paniermehl hat ganz besondere Eigenschaften und ist in jedem Asiashop zu bekommen. 

Einfach mal ein wenig experimentieren. In jedem Fall ist die asiatische Küche ein gutes Vorbild, wenn es um Fisch und Fritieren geht....


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Hechtfilet in Panko ist auch immer wieder der Hammer.. musste ich nur mal kurz loswerden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Hallo 

und Danke für Eure Tips.

Das Panko werde ich mal ausprobieren - Hechtfilet (entgrätet) ist ebenfalls noch vorhanden.

Ich hatte seinerzeit in Spanien einen dort beliebten Snack schätzengelernt : kleine frittierte Fische ( Sardinen? ) wurden dort zum "Knabbern" gereicht - *echt lecker* !

Ich denke, ich werden mal das Ein oder andere ausprobieren und dann ggf. hier schildern.

R.S.

P.S. : die Asia-Variante hört sich bes. gut an, vllt. noch fein gehacktes Chilli in die Panade geben...

Bin ja auch ein Fan von der vergorenen Asia - Fischsoße ; sogar zum Grillhähnchen |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Wir haben früher, als wir noch jünger warn  immer Köderfische genommen, und dann in der Pfanne voll fett aufm Gaskocher gemacht.
Grad am Kopf festgehalten, direkt hinterm Kopf bis auf die Wirbelsäule gebissen und dann "abgezogen", sodass der Rest aussah, wie die Cartoonfischskelette^^
Sehr einfach, sehr gut, wie Chips


----------



## Purist (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die letzte Zeit kam mal ein Bericht im Fernsehen, da wurden - ich glaube in Österreich, vom Berufsfischer kleine Lauben und Rotaugen zu "Knusperfisch" frittiert - kennt Jemand noch die genaue Bezeichnung der frittierten Fische?



Das war der Main und gemeint waren Meefischli, schaust du z.B. hier:
http://wuerzburgwiki.de/wiki/Meefischli

Ähnlich bereitet man kleine Rotaugen auch an der Mosel zu. 

Klar kannst du in einem Wok frittieren, das spart u.U. sogar Öl.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das war der Main und gemeint waren Meefischli, schaust du z.B. hier:
> http://wuerzburgwiki.de/wiki/Meefischli
> 
> Ähnlich bereitet man kleine Rotaugen auch an der Mosel zu.
> ...




Jaaaa !

Vielen Dank - die haben de Fischer wohl die Fischlein aus den Händen gerissen, so lecker sollen die sein...

R.S.

P.S: und schaut´ Euch mal das Bild dazu an - da lass´ ich jede Wurst/Pommes für stehen !!!


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Wir hatten in kleinerer Runde mal eine Friteuse mit Sesamöl gefüttert (Geschenk  und Tipp aus einem Asia-Shop) um Backfisch in Bierteig zu bruzzeln. War geschmacklich echt ein Hammer. Viel besser als Sonnenblume oder Palmin. Man riet uns zu knapp 200° C, nicht drüber - und das passte richtig gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

In einem Verein in der Nachbarschaft gibt es einen Angler der mit einer Thailänderin verheiratet ist.Der Typ wird dort nur noch Daubel-Peter (Daubel=Senke) genannt, weil er schon seit ein paar Jahren nur noch mit der Senke losgeht, um Weißfische für den Wok zu holen!

Jürgen


----------



## Dok (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Wie heißt es doch gleich?

Die Asiaten essen alles mit mindestens vier Beinen, außer Möbeln und alles was schwimmt, außer Schiffen....!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Und mit asiatisch kochen kennt sich Dok aus - schmeckte alles, was ich bisher gekriegt hatte..

Und das mit dem alles essen, halt ichs mit dem Ami:
Alles, was zu langsam oder zu doof ist zum weglaufen  kommt in Topp ;-))


----------



## Acipenser (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frittierte Weißfische - im Wok?*

Weißfische frittieren gehört zu meiner täglichen Arbeit, bei uns heißen die dann "Backfische":
Verwendet werden kleine Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Sonnenbarsche  etc., alles was der Berufsfischer so bringt.
1.) Vorbereiten: schuppen, ausnehmen,  säubern (wir schuppen die in einer Art Betonmischer mit 1-2 Schaufeln Sand dazu). Kleine Weißfische können dann so bleiben, ab ca. 10 cm Länge in knappen Abständen bis auf das Rückgrat einschneiden, um die Fleischgräten zu kappen.
2.) Würzen: Mischung aus Salz und Pfeffer machen, die Weißfische damit einreiben (die können kräftig Salz vertragen)
3.) Mehlteig: aus Weizenmehl und kaltem Wasser einen recht flüssigen Mehlteig machen
4.) Panade: eine Mischung aus Semmelbrösel und Weizenmehl machen (Verhältnis ca. 2:1)
5.) Panieren: die Fische zuerst durch den Mehlteig ziehen, kurz abtropfen und danach von beiden Seiten gut panieren, die Panade kräftig andrücken
6.) Frittieren: wir verwenden Rapsöl bei 170°C und lassen die Fische so ca. 8-10 Minuten drin. Sie haben dann eine kräftige Farbe und sind schön kross

Größere Brassen, Rotaugen etc. werden im Prinzip gleich behandelt (vorbereiten, würzen, einschneiden), wir lassen hier jedoch den Mehlteig weg, "leicht paniert" heißt das dann bei uns. Mit Mehlteig wäre die Panade zu dick und verbrennt, da diese größeren Exemplare länger in der Fritteuse verweilen.

Im Prinzip geht das alles auch im Wok, beim Wenden eines größeren Brassens im Wok sollte man sehr, sehr vorsichtig zu Werke gehen, damit man keine Schwall heißes Frittieröl über sich gießt. Das gibt in solchen Fällen immer bösartige Verbrennungen. Einfacher ist das natürlich in einer großen Fritteuse in der Gastronomie.

Anstelle von Weißfischen kann man natürlich auch gut Sardellen, Sardinen etc. nehmen, habe ich mal in Südfrankreich gegessen mit Aioli, Baguette und einem gut gekühlten Weißwein dazu. An einem warmen Herbsttag in einem kleinen Strandrestaurant auf der Terasse, den Sand unter den Füßen, das Meer keinen Steinwurf entfernt, einfach göttlich.


----------

